# It would be nice....



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Icebreaker game. List things that it would be nice (but not a must) in/with/about an SO.

It would be nice to be with a woman who is also involved in the Order of the Eastern Star.


It would be nice to have a gal I could do Tai Chi and Yoga with. Never done yoga but a partner would make it all more pleasant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd like it if I had a woman around that knew what I meant and laughed when I say "I used to be Jethro. Now I'm Uncle Jed"
I reckon that's asking way too much out of life.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Huh. Interesting. I'm an OES member...are you as well or just a Mason or Knight? Because one way you could meet a single lady would be to join OES - especially when there are events where several chapters come together...Just sayin...maybe you've tried that already.

okay!

It would be nice if the woods to my right did not contain a tuba player blaring away and
It would be nice if the trees ahead of me did not contain 60 hound dogs that are giving their rousing opinions allatonce of said tuba player. Other than that...it's pretty nice.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess I ask for too much also zong.

Laughter
Open communication.
Adore and cherish each other.

if he can cook and garden that would be a treasured bonus.

Oh heck i just described half the men here on ST.....LOL


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll be initiated OES Nov. 1st


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

It would be nice if I could meet a man who is NOT into football, baseball, basketball, any TV sports instead he would want to actually DO things besides living on the couch. Life is tooooo short to spend it watching other people play games.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Weird. I laugh all the time. And I always try to make people laugh. It's a point of honor for me. If I have to, I'll let them see my face!! If they don't laugh then, they never will. Cook, can, grow. Don't waste money. Can fix anything. Don't give a dang for watching sports, or anything else on TV. See?? We all fit into what people say that want. Yet, ain't nobody got more positives on their list than negatives. In other words, someone may want a partner who is intelligent, yet not one who is ugly. Those are just random criteria picked out of thin air, I am neither. HAH!! Just kidding!! I am both!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It would be nice to not be judged by a list of criteria, but rather to be accepted for just being myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I was saying exactly that in the other thread, over and over!! Didn't you see it?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just someone who says i like this goofy ol bear and i want him around....and she grabs aholt of me and i her and we dont let go.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Weird. I laugh all the time. And I always try to make people laugh. It's a point of honor for me. If I have to, I'll let them see my face!! If they don't laugh then, they never will. Cook, can, grow. Don't waste money. Can fix anything. Don't give a dang for watching sports, or anything else on TV. See?? We all fit into what people say that want. Yet, ain't nobody got more positives on their list than negatives. In other words, someone may want a partner who is intelligent, yet not one who is ugly. Those are just random criteria picked out of thin air, I am neither. HAH!! Just kidding!! I am both!!!


No, I've had the goodlooking guys, and all without open communication and some even hated sports. They also were lazy or drunks, never noticed a dang thing I did for the home and garden, never got any of my jokes. And there was no intellgent life in their skull.

So what I ask for maybe random basics to you, but it is not for me. I know it's a simple request, but it just hasent happened for me.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

starjj said:


> It would be nice if I could meet a man who is NOT into football, baseball, basketball, any TV sports instead he would want to actually DO things besides living on the couch. Life is tooooo short to spend it watching other people play games.


Done!

But I want my DIY, HGTV, RFDTC, History, Documentary, and other such channels when crocheting.

:bowtie:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It would be nice to understand, accept and forgive.

It would also be nice to have some homemade bread..... with apple butter or jam...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> I was saying exactly that in the other thread, over and over!! Didn't you see it?


Yes I saw it and I agree with you, didn't you see that?:happy2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Fowler said:


> No, I've had the goodlooking guys, and all without open communication and some even hated sports. They also were lazy or drunks, never noticed a dang thing I did for the home and garden, never got any of my jokes. And there was no intellgent life in their skull.
> 
> So what I ask for maybe random criteria to you, but it is not for me. I know it's a simple request, but it just hasent happened for me.


I mean that I picked out "intelligent" and "ugly" as random criteria. The reason I have to make disclaimers like that is because for some reason, a couple people insist on coming along and picking apart every single thing I say(remember the "sex is like narcotics" thread?). I didn't mean that you were using random criteria.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It would be nice to be 13 again and know all I know now lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Does every woman here still get PM's about how no count I am??


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Prismseed said:


> Done!
> 
> But I want my DIY, HGTV, RFDTC, History, Documentary, and other such channels when crocheting.
> 
> :bowtie:


ALL great channels


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> I mean that I picked out "intelligent" and "ugly" as random criteria. The reason I have to make disclaimers like that is because for some reason, a couple people insist on coming along and picking apart every single thing I say(remember the "sex is like narcotics" thread?). I didn't mean that you were using random criteria.


I know sweetie, sorry I didnt mean to pick at your comment. I have just never had a basic relationship.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

It would be nice to find someone who is into gardening, off the grid lifestyles, wouldn't mind living in a NICE barn/house and just excepted me for me, wild child and all.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

zong said:


> Does every woman here still get PM's about how no count I am??



Nope never got a PM about you or in fact any other man on here. I am not in the PM loop that seems to burn a hot wire around here.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

zong said:


> Does every woman here still get PM's about how no count I am??


nope I wasn't on the list....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I make homemade bread every other day. I have about 5 different styles. The salsa bread is absolutely killer. And have about a hundred jars of apple, peach, and pear butter. with different spices, and different combinations. From this summer.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to find a fellow who plays the bagpips...I love to hear them....

Mon


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> I would like to find a fellow who plays the bagpips...I love to hear them....
> 
> Mon


 You would have enjoyed the kilt thread we had a few yrs back.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

starjj said:


> Nope never got a PM about you or in fact any other man on here. I am not in the PM loop that seems to burn a hot wire around here.


:donut:

Me neder.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Zong call me at BR549...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Busy signal. Hang up the phone.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> Does every woman here still get PM's about how no count I am??


Nope, not even when I WAS single.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> You would have enjoyed the kilt thread we had a few yrs back.


Wasn't that a great thread? I loved it and loved seeing all the men in their kilts!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

i dont play the bagpipes, but Ive been known to play with my b- - -, forget it lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, THANKS for the visuals, Bill!

Now I have to find a WOMAN who plays the bagpipes!

Mon


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Mon, you know that opens up a whole other can of worms for him to comment on, right?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I do, but hey, it keeps him out of trouble. Kinda.

Mon


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

It would be nice to find someone who was interested in gardening, working with me on projects & who didn't think I was odd because I liked spending my time working towards my homesteading goals.
Of course, I would also like to support him in whatever his interests were so it could be a mutually satisfying relationship.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Read somewhere; a long time ago. You have to have common goals.  Makes the relationship much easier.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I would like to find (and HAVE found!) a feller who understands why I'm so passionate about our 2nd Amendment rights, and why I'm so fond of firearms, one who understands the whole self-sufficiency lifestyle, loves bargain-hunting, gardens, cans, and loves critters, AND thinks I'm special. Yay!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

It would be nice to have a thread that Bill didn't have to make some kind of puerile innuendo in


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be nice if said guy was in harmony with my spiritual beliefs,..serious about his desire for God in his life, without it being in the traditional, churchy (rigid) way. I don't trust a man who doesn't have a need for God in his life.

Ok, that was the heavy one.. the lighter ones are..
Would be nice if he played guitar. I could listen to that forever.
And if he liked to cook some, but not in a "This is MY kitchen" sort of way.
And if he was into different types of music, even new stuff, but that doesn't mean "top forty" of the day either.
And if he was really into the outdoors.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

That gave me a really good idea. I'm going to think about building a screened in outdoor kitchen.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I want a man who likes sports
I want a man who appreciates that I can sing and doesn't mind me singing along with the radio...and I just kinda sing most of the time.
I want a man that agrees with me mostly on politics...doesn't have to be everything but a basic understanding of the Constitution would be nice.
I want a man who can help me defend the stronghold during the Zombie Apocalypse 



And is it too much to ask for a man to love me for ME and not try and change me and to treat me with respect and to look at me with love in his eyes?


Oh, and Zong...I've never gotten that PM either....


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

summerdaze said:


> It would be nice if said guy was in harmony with my spiritual beliefs,..serious about his desire for God in his life, without it being in the traditional, churchy (rigid) way. I don't trust a man who doesn't have a need for God in his life.
> 
> Ok, that was the heavy one.. the lighter ones are..
> Would be nice if he played guitar. I could listen to that forever.
> ...


Hmm, some of that sounds like my soon to be ex and it was great for awhile...it wasn't this criteria that was wrong with him though lol 

On the guitar thing...if you find one make sure he learns new music and doesn't play the same thing over and over and over because I've had that happen and now Led Zeppelin is forever ruined for me lol


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I want a man who can help me defend the stronghold during the Zombie Apocalypse


Neither words nor smileys can demonstrate the awe I have at this moment.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Enjoys getting things done and how dirty you might get doing it is ok

Likes Frank Sinatra , Mozart and STP

Knows it is ok to be quiet together, I dont like as much noise as others seem to.

Likes creating dinner out of the garden, willing to eat the mistakes lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Vickie, Vickie, Vickie.... There are no mistakes out of a garden. What is STP?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Besides the gas additive it is Stone Temple Pilots

Mistake : Wine gravy lol


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

It would be nice to have a gal to snuggle up and drink this bottle of wine with.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

A woman whose moral center was not mounted on casters. One who believed as strongly as I, that trust, fidelity, forgiveness, and honesty were more than just words in the dictionary. A conscience which is stronger than her greed. Those would be nice. 

She would be OK with morning breath and bed head, give me her honest opinion, and love me even when I'm wrong. Accept that men also have feelings and not judge me based on stereotypes. Let me be protective even if I don't _really_ need to be. Will do the same for me because she knows that it's just one of the foundation blocks of love. 

Someone who can show me, through her actions, those _innately_ female instincts that put her in the right place at the right time to do or say what's needed most. (Maybe some of that would rub off?) 

I know she's out there because, long ago, I lived that dream. Nowadays, it's more like some twisted menage a trois between memories, bittersweet sadness, and hope.

Oh, and I'd like someone to help with the dishes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Why is the logo for the oes an upside down star? An upside down star means man turned upside down.

I just want someone who fits in with me and I with her so we can just live our lives without thinking to much about fitting together. Same wave length is what they use to call it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

starjj said:


> It would be nice if I could meet a man who is NOT into football, baseball, basketball, any TV sports instead he would want to actually DO things besides living on the couch. Life is tooooo short to spend it watching other people play games.


It used to be said that religion was the opiate of the masses . Now that that isn't as universally popular, sports (including Nascar), have been pushed on us by the puppet-masters to take up the slack .
Can't have us getting enough time to think very much, we might get uppity ?!
At singles sites you see so many women saying that they like to watch sports because I guess they believe that will ingratiate them w/men ?
Does the opposite w/me. I usually look to see if a gal likes to read ?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

tv seriously is a drug.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Shygal said:


> It would be nice to have a thread that Bill didn't have to make some kind of puerile innuendo in


Ah, come on - ya wouldn't miss him ??


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I didnt say for him to go away, I just wouldnt mind if the innuendo and stuff went away


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Icebreaker game. List things that it would be nice (but not a must) in/with/about an SO.
> 
> It would be nice to be with a woman who is also involved in the* Order of the Eastern Star.*
> 
> It would be nice to have a gal I could do Tai Chi and Yoga with. Never done yoga but a partner would make it all more pleasant.


Now there's food for thought that I never, never would have come up with on my own ??!! (OES)
My 84 yr old Mom is OES, and I always thought of them as older ladies w/way too little social life in our rural area ?
Maybe another case of an assumption messing someone up ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> It would be nice to be 13 again and know all I know now lol


Amen Bill, Amen - I can remember every wrong thing I've said to women since then & every missed opportunity. Women will make some subtle little offer of themselves (sometimes not so subtle ?) and ya have to be quick to take up on it, or the moment has passed.
I know it brands me as some kind of obsessive, but I still kick my butt around for being too freaked to respond correctly when a girl I had a huge crush on offered to be my girlfriend, (& rightly so, you say ?)(She was at that time the GF of my rival in class who used to throw me on the ground once a year.)
I can still feel the lock of her hair that brushed my face when some 'summer program' supervisor had her practice mouth to mouth resusitation (sp?) on me.
But that was a long time ago & there was no actual mouth to mouth involved .


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

It would be nice if one or two of the women on singletree lived a little closer.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It would be nice if some one had some interest in what I do and me in their interest and chose to stay.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Why is the logo for the oes an upside down star? An upside down star means man turned upside down.


Symbols are symbols and are only given meaning to those that give them meaning. Hence, meanings are different.

In any case, as a member of WI chapter 287 of the OES I can tell you this, it is a very complicated symbol that has several meanings. When you are on the dias,facing east, the white point (downward one) points to the east, Bethlehem then it would be as you sy upside right. Symbolizing the descent of sprit into matter; into man. The points symbolize duty, morals, loyalty, endurance in trial and endurance of persecution. The middle book symbolizes sacred law.

If you think of the 5 pointed star as symbolizing man, sure, it would be upside down. However, if it symbolizes the culmination of spirit into man...the way it is makes perfect sense.



City Bound said:


> I just want someone who fits in with me and I with her so we can just live our lives without thinking to much about fitting together. Same wave length is what they use to call it.


As long as you don't think yourself out of it, this is a good and admirable philosophy to hold to.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Just very occasionally I think it would be nice if DH had a clue about the animals, the routine and so on. But he doesn't, and doesn't want to - so that (as they say) is that. One of the components of a happy marriage is that you both have to follow some of your dreams, and acknowledge that those dreams may not entirely mesh with the dreams of the other person... then you have to decide whether your life would be enriched or diminished without the other person in it.

May


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

It would be nice to finally meet a woman with great taste in men.

It would be nice to find a woman that can handle a quiet man like me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I want someone who can be Dr Frankenfurter to my Ted Nugent


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> As long as you don't think yourself out of it, this is a good and admirable philosophy to hold to.


What do you mean by think yourself out of it?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

rickfrosty said:


> Now there's food for thought that I never, never would have come up with on my own ??!! (OES)
> My 84 yr old Mom is OES, and I always thought of them as older ladies w/way too little social life in our rural area ?
> Maybe another case of an assumption messing someone up ?


The OES is the women auxillary of sorts for the Freemasons. You mother is related to a Mason.

Since freemasonry has declined so has OES. Not much young blood. They're a group of good gals and depending on the chapter often do community and charity work.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mom was in it for a few years. I read her secret handbook when I was in HS. She didnt like that.

ALL the ladies then wore gowns to the meetings. I imagine the gals nowadays are too lazy to go to the trouble for the occasion.

I remember dad would drive her to the meetings. He would set out in the car with us and we wanting to know how much longer she would be and what she was doing. Dad couldnt much answer either question. It was a pain. She finally learned how to drive, but by then she was in her 60s and afraid to drive at night, so she finally quit.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

a guy who doesn't throw my weck jars when he is mad and think my canning is a nice thing to do :/


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ...ALL the ladies then wore gowns to the meetings. I imagine the gals nowadays are too lazy to go to the trouble for the occasion....


They still dress for it, around here.

Mon


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

the masons are a little bit spooky for me.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you sure it is that they are spooky? Or perhaps is it your imagination manifesting them as such?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Instead of the S word spooky, How bout, Somewhat, Slightly Sinister


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> The OES is the women auxillary of sorts for the Freemasons. You mother is related to a Mason.
> 
> Since freemasonry has declined so has OES. Not much young blood. They're a group of good gals and depending on the chapter often do community and charity work.


Yep, all men in both sides of family (except my generation) have been Masons.


----------

